# A special train from New York to Salt Lake City



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

A couple of weeks ago the management of the Clear Lake Lumber Company Railroad and Museum got a call from a group wanting to borrow some of our vintage streamliners. They were assembling a train to run from New York City to Salt Lake City via Washington and Chicago. They were planning to use appropriate motive power for the various segments. A PRR GG1 for the New York to Washington, B&O F3 AB from Washington to Chicago and a UP SD70 in Rio Grande colors for the Chicago to Salt Lake segment. One part of the Washington to Chicago leg (Cumberland, Md to Pittsburgh, Pa) would have a 2-8-8-2 at the head end. They wanted passenger cars representing all of the Fallen Flag Railroads that they were traversing on the trip.


We had cars from the three railroads cleaned up and on their way to NYC. Here are some pictures of the trip.

New York to Washington: 




































Washington to Chicago: 



















Cumberland to Pittsburgh (over Sand Patch grade) 






































Chicago to Salt Lake (in the Rockies)





























A good time was had by all.

Chuck


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great trip, Chuck. Should have called, I would have volubteered to be a docent on the last leg...


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Stan, it was a lot of fun putting it together. Got to do something in retirement, besides fly fishing, travel and who knows what (I forget).

Chuck


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat story and trip..


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Noel:

I appreciate the comment. You can all blame Matt, aka San Juan, for my recent posts on the trip from NYC to SLC and the high country thread. His posting on following the freight train got me started thinking about adventures with may railroad.

All: 


We have all sorts of trains and layouts. Use your imagination and entertain us. 

Thanks Matt!!! 


Chuck


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck,

Things are looking good on the old RR. The Fall is a great time for long runs. I like your string of coaches. Retirement is great when you have something to keep you busy. I feel sorry for those people who retire and just wither away from boredom.

Doc


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck, 

A great idea with a great consist. Using various generations of motive power is a nice touch. Thanks. 

Mike


----------

